# Thanksgiving Anyone?



## fortunado30 (Mar 30, 2011)

I would love to enjoy Thanksgiving but I can only find high priced deals from hotels and restaurants in Manila in the 1000p+ per head price range.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fortunado30 said:


> I would love to enjoy Thanksgiving but I can only find high priced deals from hotels and restaurants in Manila in the 1000p+ per head price range.


You might try a VFW post if you are close to one. The VFW in Angeles City has dinner that day for just over P500.


----------



## fortunado30 (Mar 30, 2011)

Great info...thanks!


----------

